# WA Residents Please Look!



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Hello all! Well I wanted to put out a cry for help with some folks who I know care about rescues and dogs as much as I do! Don't worry I'm not asking for money, the rescue I work with and received my lovely dog from is attempting to rescue another set of dogs from Taiwan and we're looking for foster homes for the incoming pups!

These are incredibly sweet and smart dogs, though some are quite shy from what they've been though. Most tend to have thin fur due to malnutrition and mange. The dogs have been treated in Taiwan and now just really need a place to stay while waiting for their forever homes!

So if you're in the Seattle area and want to help please check out this website - http://www.saltydogrescue.org/

You can see a listing of the dogs they're looking to rescue this September as well a few dogs already here that need foster homes as well! I hope you can lend a hand!


----------

